# Residency



## debbie69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi, My wife and I plan to move permanently to the Torrevieja area after we retire next year. My question is how long do you have to live in Spain before you can apply for residency and what is the process. Neither of us plan to work as I have a good pension from my job.
Thanks for your responses in advance


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

debbie69 said:


> Hi, My wife and I plan to move permanently to the Torrevieja area after we retire next year. My question is how long do you have to live in Spain before you can apply for residency and what is the process. Neither of us plan to work as I have a good pension from my job.
> Thanks for your responses in advance


:welcome:

As an EU citizen, you don't have to 'apply' for residency - you simply have to register. You can do this as soon as you arrive, & the govt. requires that it's done within 90 days of your arrival.


You will have to show that you have healthcare provision & that you can financially support yourselves

There's more info on the first post here http://www.expatforum.com/expats/spain-expat-forum-expats-living-spain/2725-faqs-lots-useful-info.html


----------



## debbie69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks for your extremely quick reply. Just out of interest how much do the authorities consider is enough to support ourselves?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

debbie69 said:


> Thanks for your extremely quick reply. Just out of interest how much do the authorities consider is enough to support ourselves?


There's no published figure - & each extranjería (that's where you register) seems to have its own requirements - but a figure of around 5000€ per person per year seems about average - some will also ask for a similar figure in savings.


----------



## debbie69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks very much, we are more than covered ?


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

We have lived in Torrvieja for 4 years now. If there is anything specific you wish to know please ask away. For instance are you aware that as soon as you are on the padron you are eligible for a free bus pass for all the local buses, you just have to pay a few euros to cover the cost of applying for it.


----------



## debbie69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks very much. We hope to live near the lakes with the nature walks etc. such as San Luis, La Siesta as we have a dog. Where do you recommend?


----------



## debbie69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Also, Sorry if it's a silly question but what is a padron?


----------



## tebo53 (Sep 18, 2014)

debbie69 said:


> Also, Sorry if it's a silly question but what is a padron?



The "Padron" is like a register of people who live in that area. The more people that are signed on the padron means more money for that area from the government.

Steve


----------



## Juan C (Sep 4, 2017)

Re the income required:

On the notice board at my extranjería there is a copy of an official notice to the extranjería, issued by the Government, which shows minimum incomes as :

1 person, savings of 5,136.60€ , or income 366.90€ p.m.

2 persons (married or qualifying legally as a couple) savings 8,732.23€ , or income 623.73€


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Juan C said:


> Re the income required:
> 
> On the notice board at my extranjería there is a copy of an official notice to the extranjería, issued by the Government, which shows minimum incomes as :
> 
> ...


One near me was recently demanding an annual income or savings of 10,000€ per person....


----------



## debbie69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks very much for your replies. Me and my wife are so looking forward to moving over to Torrevieja (renting first before buying) the only downside, which is obvious, is Brexit!


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

debbie69 said:


> Thanks very much for your replies. Me and my wife are so looking forward to moving over to Torrevieja (renting first before buying) the only downside, which is obvious, is Brexit!


I don't want this to turn into another Brexit thread but;

Why should Brexit be a concern if you're planing on living in Spain?


----------



## debbie69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Because of the uncertainty.


----------



## debbie69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Anyway, nothing is going to stop us, we've been looking forward to it for years. Roll on retirement and the end of the wet and cold!!!!


----------



## Lynn R (Feb 21, 2014)

debbie69 said:


> Anyway, nothing is going to stop us, we've been looking forward to it for years. Roll on retirement and the end of the wet and cold!!!!


I hope your new life in Spain will be everything you wish for, but please don't imagine it will never be wet and cold! Evn this year, which has been a very dry and warm autumn, we had rain 3 times this week and for the past 2/3 days it has been really cold at night. The temperatures might look higher than they are in the UK, but what a lot of people aren't prepared for is that once you are acclimatised to the very high summer temperatures here, once the winter ones drop below 18·20C, you will feel cold and start piling the warm clothes on. Whatever you do, don't throw your wiinter clothes away and do bring them to Spain with you.


----------



## debbie69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Hi Lyn, thanks for your reply and iv spent time in Spain during all the seasons but the difference in Spain is the cold doesnt feel as though it lasts forever and ever.....and seeps into your bones lol.


----------



## stevesainty (Jan 7, 2011)

debbie69 said:


> Thanks very much. We hope to live near the lakes with the nature walks etc. such as San Luis, La Siesta as we have a dog. Where do you recommend?


Both of them, IMHO, a very good places to live, but then again I am biased. They are mostly on the flat and have their own health centre. The blue lake side of the CV 905 has more shops, bars and restaurants than the pink lake side. The blue lake, also known as the La Mata lake, has more waterfowl, including flamingos, than the pink lake. The pink lake, also known as lake Torrevieja, is a working salt lake with the salt being regularly harvested. It is pink because of the type of bacteria that inhabit this very salty lake.

Good luck with your plans, maybe we will meet one day.


----------



## Megsmum (Sep 9, 2012)

debbie69 said:


> Hi Lyn, thanks for your reply and iv spent time in Spain during all the seasons but the difference in Spain is the cold doesnt feel as though it lasts forever and ever.....and seeps into your bones lol.


Have fun in your new adventure.... but I did smile.... I’m sitting here with a -4 on the outdoor thermometer, I’m wearing socks, PJs and dressing gown in front of wood burner, drinking a red wine and painful arthritis in my toe....... but I know come next April the warm will be here. It gets very very cold here during the winter months

We’ve been here four years February, never regretted.


----------



## debbie69 (Nov 23, 2017)

Thanks very much for your advice, especially about keeping some of my winter clothes, and just be happy in the knowledge that come April it will still be bloody freezing here!


----------



## Gran Erry-Bredd (Nov 1, 2016)

Why are you sitting outside?


----------

